# Need help fast-Is Kauai Wyndham Bali Hai Villas good for a honeymoon?



## tfezell (May 20, 2009)

I have a unit on hold for my daughter.  She is getting married Dec. 19 and wants to go the Kauai for her honeymoon. (going first week of Jan.) I have never been to any of the islands.  Will this  be a good resort for them?  I need to know asap.
Thanks!


----------



## rickandcindy23 (May 20, 2009)

Are you using Wyndham Points, or an exchange?  The units are different, so that is why I am asking.


----------



## tfezell (May 20, 2009)

It will be an RCI exchange.  I do not own Wyndham.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (May 20, 2009)

I wouldn't want that resort for our kids' honeymoon because the units exchangers get are older and not as nice as the new units that Wyndham owners get.  

We just stayed in a 2 bedroom Presidential unit at Bali Hai, and the units are gorgeous, but that was with Wyndham points.  We went to see the older units and were very unimpressed with the one 2 bedroom we saw.  They need to actually replace or repair the rattan part of the furniture, which is quite stained and dirty looking, rather than just reupholster the cushions over and over again.  The linoleum in the kitchen was torn, and the appliances were hodge-podge mixture of items, probably replaced only as they break.  The refrigerator was a very nice stainless, but the stove was old.  

I would rather have so many other units, including my number one choice, Shearwater in Princeville.  Pono Kai in Kapa'a is a good choice, Cliff's Club is nice, Lawai Beach is also nice, and I would never mind a week at Poipu Point.  These all exchange with RCI.  

With II, I would choose Westin Princeville, and even a STUDIO would be nicer than a Bali Hai in an old unit.  The studios have a full refrigerator, a kitchen sink, a mini dishwasher, coffeemaker, dishes, two-burner smoothtop range, and a microwave.  The showers are awesome with two shower heads, the bed is the Queen-sized Heavenly Bed, so it's great, too.  There is a sofa, chair and flatscreen, plus a small lanai.  The studios even have a washer/ dryer unit.  If you don't have II, I guess this isn't possible.  

You have the luxury of waiting until the absolute best week comes available, because January is not a busy time for Kauai.  I couldn't believe the numbers of really great exchanges I could see.  Some people consider that fact and choose to wait for that perfect exchange, while others actually take the sure thing and wait for something to come along that is better, then they call RCI, cancel the week they have, then they book the other week.  The loss of $164 is minimal, considering the value of getting a great exchange over an okay one.  

Good luck to you.


----------



## tfezell (May 20, 2009)

Thanks Cindi.  II is not  a choice for me.  Not sure what to do now.  I am not sure I can get a better trade, who knows.  If I let this go I could end up with nothing or have to rent.  Ouch... that gets expensive.  They have never been to Hawaii so I may take a chance anyway.  They will have a car they can tour the island during the day.  Unless it is a dump, I may go with it.


----------



## Bill4728 (May 20, 2009)

Will the units be as nice as the ones Cindy had ? Probably not. But it is a nice resort. On their honey moon staying in hawaii and playing in the sun and sand ( as well as other adult activities) is the only important thing.  IMHO, Grab the week while you can.


----------



## AKE (May 20, 2009)

The Bali Hai is on the north end of Kauai near Princeville which has more than its share of rain in the Jan - Mar time period.  I would opt for something on the south shore of Kauai, near Poipu as you have more chance of sun there.


----------



## tfezell (May 20, 2009)

Thanks all, I think I will go with Bill on this one.  I can save a lot of money and after spending a lot for the wedding, I need an exchange rather than having to rent.  It's Kauai, they should have fun either way.  It is a small island right, can't they just drive to some nice beaches anytime they want?


----------



## Bill4728 (May 20, 2009)

AKE said:


> The Bali Hai is on the north end of Kauai near Princeville which has more than its share of rain in the Jan - Mar time period.  I would opt for something on the south shore of Kauai, near Poipu as you have more chance of sun there.





tfezell said:


> Thanks all, I think I will go with Bill on this one.  I can save a lot of money and after spending a lot for the wedding, I need an exchange rather than having to rent.  It's Kauai, they should have fun either way.  It is a small island right, can't they just drive to some nice beaches anytime they want?



AKE is right, Princeville is on the raining side of the island, that is why it is so lush & pretty. 

But you're also right, Kauai isn't very big and driving to the sunny side isn't too long of drive.


----------



## tfezell (May 20, 2009)

For Better or For Worse, for richer or poorer, I booked it!   Thanks for  your help.  I hope they have a wonderful time.  

On the the flights.  Wow that is  expensive too.  

I will be back scouting for  do's and don'ts while they are there as time gets closer.


----------



## DeniseM (May 20, 2009)

tfezell said:


> For Better or For Worse, for richer or poorer, I booked it!   Thanks for  your help.  I hope they have a wonderful time.
> 
> On the the flights.  Wow that is  expensive too.
> 
> I will be back scouting for  do's and don'ts while they are there as time gets closer.



I would not book the flight yet - I would wait a bit and watches prices.  We usually see some sales prices for the fall, although Dec. 19th is getting into Christmas week, which is VERY busy.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (May 20, 2009)

DeniseM said:


> I would not book the flight yet - I would wait a bit and watches prices.  We usually see some sales prices for the fall, although Dec. 19th is getting into Christmas week, which is VERY busy.



Denise is right!  Airfares for January will go way down about 3-4 months before.  There are also sales all the time, so definitely don't book yet.  

Bali Hai is not a dump, and Wyndham is supposedly working on improving the units' interiors.  The one thing I would do is call the direct number to PAHIO/Wyndham and ask for the absolute newest unit they can give to the honeymooners.  I have found the people there to be very good about listening to requests.  

PAHIO/ Wyndham's direct line: (808) 826-6549

I think you have a better than 50% chance of getting a nicer unit for them.


----------



## drguy (May 20, 2009)

We've been to Bali Hai twice in the past year and a half.  Once with WorldMark and once with an RCI exchange.  The room (same one each time) was nice, clean and comfortable.  The counters were granite, if that makes a difference to honeymooners.
If they want lots of time on the beach, Bali Hai is not the place to go.  If they want to have some privacy and a helpful resort staff, Bali Hai is great.  No nearby night clubs to party at, but it's Hawaii and the sound of the roosters is more than enough noise for us.
Guy


----------



## rickandcindy23 (May 20, 2009)

Yes, I forgot the roosters, but you can ask for a portable air conditioner for the bedroom, one of those jobs that sits in the room and makes enough white noise to drown the sound of the roosters.  I would insist upon that air-conditioner for the bedroom. 

I am surprised that you got the units with granite, which I believe are only in the new units.  I hope your newlyweds get one of those new units.  

The roosters just remind me of the farm, so I don't mind it at all.  The sound takes me back 38 years!   We stayed nearby at Shearwater last month and had no issues with roosters because the one rooster only went by once each morning and didn't continue up and down the path behind the resort, like he usually does.


----------



## drguy (May 20, 2009)

The roosters really weren't too noisy, but they did like to visit the Lanai with their little chicks in tow.  A portable air conditioner would have been far more annoying to us than the sound of a few chickens.
We were told that the only units not yet updated were those owned by the original Pahio owners, and that those were all planned to be updated.  All WYN units were supposedly upgraded already.
Bali Hai would be an excellent place for honeymooners not looking for a busy social life in the evenings.  We met several there who were very happy with the choice.
Guy


----------



## tfezell (May 20, 2009)

I am so excited for them!  Thanks for the number Cindi, I will definitely call.  It is a 2 bedroom unit, but thye won't take me with them.   I hope they love it!  Hope waiting out the flights pays off.  I did find flights for 2 , about 740 each.  May not get better than that.  What do you think?


----------



## rickandcindy23 (May 20, 2009)

I hope the unit we saw wasn't considered upgraded/ remodeled.  Torn linoleum, mis-matched appliances, and horribly stained rattan furniture that was only reupholstered.  UGH!  The bathrooms were fine, as always, very clean and in really excellent shape.  The bedspreads were worn, though, and the drapes weren't all that special.  

The presidential 2 bedroom was gorgeous, and EXACTLY the same floor plan, so to distinguish a 2 bedroom deluxe from the presidential is only going to be a matter of granite, new cabinets, and decor, looks like.  I think they need to fix every unit to the presidential level, because otherwise, the older units are always just going to look OLD, while the new units will all look presidential.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (May 20, 2009)

tfezell said:


> I am so excited for them!  Thanks for the number Cindi, I will definitely call.  It is a 2 bedroom unit, but thye won't take me with them.   I hope they love it!  Hope waiting out the flights pays off.  I did find flights for 2 , about 740 each.  May not get better than that.  What do you think?



I think they will love it. 

Something you should know, Wyndham has GREAT activities for owners and guests, and they should take advantage of whatever they are offering.  The bingo was great, and Rick and I kept winning everything because there were only about 30 people there.  We won every level of prize.  It is free.  They also have lei making classes of several different types, and I love those classes, but we didn't do them again this year.  They have poker, coconut postcard painting, and even an oils class, where this wonderful artist teaches techniques (it is expensive).  

They will be offered $100 off of any activity for a Wyndham tour, including the luaus on the island, and that saves a bundle for 2 people.  Just tell them to say NO.  :rofl: 

Be sure to buy them Ultimate Kauai, so they get the most of their trip.  Amazon has it cheap.  It's the best book.  We forgot ours and checked it out at the library in Princeville, within a mile of the resort.  They had about 12 copies of the book, and it was easy to find, right across from the restrooms.  They have movies there, too, and it's a really great library.  They charge $25 for a 5 year library card, and it is worth every penny.  I doubt they will be reading much.


----------



## MuranoJo (May 20, 2009)

We called a sister resort a couple of years ago (very close by) and asked for the nicest they had, and we were exchanging.  It was rainy then, in March.  But they gave us a great 'Presidential' loft room overlooking the pool and a clear view of the ocean.  It never hurts to ask.


----------



## calgal (May 21, 2009)

You are a very generous mom to give the wedding and also provide the honeymoon! Your daughter and future son-in-law are lucky. I am sure they will  have an amazing time in Kauai.


----------



## Teddie2 (Jun 9, 2009)

rickandcindy23 said:


> Yes, I forgot the roosters, but you can ask for a portable air conditioner for the bedroom, one of those jobs that sits in the room and makes enough white noise to drown the sound of the roosters.  I would insist upon that air-conditioner for the bedroom.



We just got back yesterday from Kauai.. stayed one week at Bali Hai.. We were in an older unit since it was an exchange and I agree about the furniture.. a bit old and worn but not bad. The place is beautiful and well maintained, you do need that AC unit for the bedroom -- the roosters were our biggest complaint about the place. they woke us every night at 2:30 AM an were right under our window... then they would keep crowing every hour or so till about 7AM.. we were jet lagged any way so were really sleep deprived that whole week.. 

It is not on the beach and a drive to the beaches but the beaches are all beautiful nearby.

THere are some nice restaurants nearby and yes it rains.. did for us just about every day but onlyin the afternoon so we realized some activities had to be done in the morning if we wanted sun.. can always drive to the other side of the island (about an hour to an hour and a half depending upon traffic)
They should for sure take a boat trip on the Napali Coast.. very romantic if they do the sunset sail


----------



## shmoore (Jun 10, 2009)

If they get a "dump" unit, they can ask to be moved. If all else fail call RCI. They rescued us and moved us to Ka Eo Kai. Our unit wasn't a dump, but it was filled with ants. There are almost always last minute units available.


----------

